# R15-100, software



## leier911 (Oct 17, 2006)

I see from the post above the 'new' version, 1029 or whatever of the r-15 (100) mines shows the x1022 or whatever still, so I tried the 02468 update, it pulls up and sits at 0% for 10-15 min, then shuts off and never takes. Is this an instance where they are not 'allowing' my unit yet to receive this at this time? When should I try back again if it does not automatically download


----------



## Thunder7 (Nov 16, 2005)

Seeing this as well with mine. I think it just means there is no update at all in the stream yet for the 100. Normally it would download the "last" update, but because no update has come out at all yet for the 100, it just times out eventually.


----------



## leier911 (Oct 17, 2006)

Thunder7 said:


> Seeing this as well with mine. I think it just means there is no update at all in the stream yet for the 100. Normally it would download the "last" update, but because no update has come out at all yet for the 100, it just times out eventually.


But according to Earl there is an update, 1029. Is it available, but just not sent out yet? People have been getting it from what I've heard by doing the force

Software Update: R15 - (1029/105F/10FA)
Software Update: 12/8/2006
R15-100 : 1029
R15-300 : 105F
R15-500 : 10FA


----------



## Thunder7 (Nov 16, 2005)

leier911 said:


> But according to Earl there is an update, 1029. Is it available, but just not sent out yet? People have been getting it from what I've heard by doing the force
> 
> Software Update: R15 - (1029/105F/10FA)
> Software Update: 12/8/2006
> ...


But they stage them across the country, usually WEST to EAST. So it can take a few weeks for it to be opened up country-wide. This is my guess on this one for the 100 (and the 500 as I don't have that available yet for my second R15 either).


----------



## leier911 (Oct 17, 2006)

Thunder7 said:


> But they stage them across the country, usually WEST to EAST. So it can take a few weeks for it to be opened up country-wide. This is my guess on this one for the 100 (and the 500 as I don't have that available yet for my second R15 either).


Ahhh, thank you, I figured something must be goofy, I'll just wait or try later


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

As far as I know, and Earl, please correct me if this is wrong - the upgrade was placed in the data stream so it could be forced, but has not gone into general release yet. Also, if they see problems with one of the versions that do not appear with the others (for example for the -100 only), that specific upgrade may be held back or pulled from the data stream.

Carl


----------



## skoprowski (Mar 6, 2006)

FYI- I live in Ohio and my R15-100 updated to 1029 last night at 3:45 am. Didn't have time to play with it much but it does seem to be a lot more responsive now. I was hoping the new update would toggle the fan speed but it appears that the fan is still running at full speed


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

carl6 said:


> As far as I know, and Earl, please correct me if this is wrong - the upgrade was placed in the data stream so it could be forced, but has not gone into general release yet. Also, if they see problems with one of the versions that do not appear with the others (for example for the -100 only), that specific upgrade may be held back or pulled from the data stream.
> 
> Carl





skoprowski said:


> FYI- I live in Ohio and my R15-100 updated to 1029 last night at 3:45 am. Didn't have time to play with it much but it does seem to be a lot more responsive now. I was hoping the new update would toggle the fan speed but it appears that the fan is still running at full speed


I was about to say, that the National Rollout was to start last night... 

It is going to be the typical staggered rollout.


----------

